# ummm ya... :-O



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

so i was at my husbands brothers house and im cool with his bros snake. well when i went over there this time he had a female cream zooming fuzlet that the snake had beat up but not ate... it had been almost two weeks that they had put her in there! shes skin and bones and has patches of hair missing, plus sounds like a URI as well! ok so i couldnt stand it, i told him i was taking her because its obvious the snake wasnt serious about eating it anyways! the snake had already eaten 2 mice and he was just going to let the snake beat up the poor thing or let it die of starvation! ahh i know i know.. i already have 8 rats lol but 6 of them have homes to go to :-( and i couldnt let this sweetheart die! shes in my hands trembling right now :-/ but im so glad i could save her and now i need help with a name for this sweet lil girl! 
PS...shes seprated in a dif room away from my healthy pups and other rats, and ill shower when holding the new one ect. i will make her a vet apt tomorrow too 


















shes already a sweetie! poor girl!


----------



## panton123 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hope she gets her fur back soon :3


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

i hope so too! i hope she doesnt have mange? i dunno if rats can even get that, but im pretty sure it was the stress and unhealthy ness she was living in... i cant believe how sweet and calm she is already, not scared of skittish but i can tell she hurts :-(


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

Poor baby!! Glad you were there to save the poor baby before she died! I'm sure once she's no longer in pain and starts to gain weight and fur back, she'll blossom!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I hope she'll be alright, you did a good thing saving that rat.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Aw, she's a cutie! I would have done the same thing in your position, fair play for being such a kind soul ^.^ It's such a shame that some people really feel it necessary to feed their reptiles live rats like that.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

The missing hair could very well be from the snake pulling it out, or she could've lost it from stress. 
Thanks for taking her. I don't mean to judge someone I don't but know but either he's really ignorant on how to properly feed his reptile or he has a real sick sense of entertainment :\


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not against feeding rats to snakes when they've been bred for it. But what I don'y agree with is inhumane conditions, and people who decide it's funny to drop some more rats in after the snake has had it's weekly fill. It's sickening. Since I have a friend who breeds ball pythons I see her colonies usually when ever I see her, and her rats are beautiful and well taken care of with the best food and fresh water. She handles her breeders, and names them. She also will not feed off her breeders and keeps them until they pass. 
I'm glad you rescued her. Is she old enough to eat on her own? I bet she was petrified. Your brother in law should be ashamed of himself. It's not fair to the snake OR the little rat - who by the way is ADORABLE.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll let it slide for now considering this rat's history, but PLEASE keep the feeder debate/discussion off the forum. I know you all mean well, but it is against the rules and I am getting tired of having to remind people that.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

She's such a sweetheart! I hope she gets over her URI fast and grows back her fur!  you did a great thing!


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow she's so cute :3


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you Jaguar, I thought I was going to have to start avoiding this thread altogether.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh the poor baby; thank goodness you saved her!


----------



## emmabooboo (Jul 24, 2011)

Poor little thing!!! I'm glad you saved her and I hope she recovers!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks guys! i think he just didnt know. he also didnt know about the frozen mice which i told him to try in the future  shes doing great! she acts like a dif rat already! sorry jaguar! i wont do it again promise! snakes gotta eat too. its just nature! but guys i still need help with a name! lol she needs a sweet name cuz she loves being held and played with  i think shes gotta be 4 to 5 weeks judging how small she is... should i see if Roxy will nurse her? i dont think she needs to any more tho ive seen her drink and eat by her self


----------



## katkandy (Mar 3, 2012)

don't stress Roxy out by offering another baby! if she's eating and drinking let her be. A name, hmmm...how about Irish? She certainly has the luck of one...!! and good work. xoxo.


----------



## katkandy (Mar 3, 2012)

train of thought - cream coloured ratty...dollop of cream...Dolly! i'll stop now iheartroxyrat.


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

I like Lily but I can't think of a reason for it lolHope she gets well and lives a very happy life, good thing you saved her


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Welll, since someone mentioned 'Irish', I have to whip out a name I have in storage.
Saoirse (pronounces 'seer-sha') is Gaelic for 'Freedom'
Caoimhe (keev-ah) means 'gentleness' or 'beauty'
Cadhla (kye-lah) means 'beautiful'


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

ooooh! sounds so pretty! i love all the names!! she is very creamy lol and shes such a sweetie! her fav thing to do it to climb all over the bars, upside down, sideways.. u name it shes done it! ha she hasnt figured out the hammock yet but she uses the rope climb i really like the names lily, irish and all three of the Gaelic nmes!! lol i think i might go with Caoimhe tho because i love names that are different, only prob is ill forget how to still it haha  Katkandy, you dont need to stop! keep the names coming ive gotten really good ideas just from three (awesome!) ppl!


----------



## PetoftheDay (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for rescuing her, and good luck getting her healthy again, poor thing!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

its amazing how much progress shes already made! shes been eating and drinking well  her lil bones arent sticking out as much and she almost looks like shes getting a belly! <3


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

What about Carmen (Kar-men)? Its a spanish name and it is the origin of the english word 'charm'... I'll keep posting what I come up with untill you choose a name for the litle thing


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

You are such a good soul for doing that. Wish you and your rat good luck.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks! ohhh Carmen thats a beautiful name!!  shes quite a little lady! she loves climbing and shes comes to here rattie rattie lol i found her asleep in the rope toy this morning! she climbed to very top and wedged herself in the upper loop! she def wont be able to do that soon!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol, as the only Irish person on the boards I feel awesome that so many Irish names are being considered xD 

At the stables where I used to work, they'd name the horses after good luck omens that would be around the yard, or characteristics the horses had, but in Irish. Spideog, for example. Pronounced "Spid-oge" means "robin" because the mare with that name was born in the Winter that robins were nesting in the stable roof. We also had Rua ('cause he was skewbald), Smolach (thrush, as in the bird!) and loads more. Some Irish words are very pretty, but you can be creative and go beyond the typical ones like we did with the horses. 

Here are some "fitting" translations that might double as nice names  

Sweet/cake/sweets - Milis (Mill-ish)
Small - beag (Bee-ug)
Snow - Sneachta (Sh-nock-tah) 
Mouse/rodent - Luch (luck) 

All I can think of off the top of my head!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

your awesome babs!! seriously when i visit Ireland im looking you up!!  ok i named the sweet creamy Isabella, my cousin really wanted to name her lol, BUT im naming all my babies rats the irish names! they were born close to st Pattys days and they have the luck of the irish to had made it this far! once i can sex them ill be applying the app Irish names  i love them! i might have to name furture childeren these names too hehe how lomg did u work in the stable babs? id love that job! i used to work at a ranch for my riding lessons as a kid and i loved it!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, you look me up if ever you're over, I'll give you the guided tour of my own personal home zoo! Isabella is a nice name! <3 

I worked at the stables for about a year in-between school, because I was getting lessons there for around three years and I couldn't afford to pay for them anymore, so they let me work for them to cover the costs of the lessons ^.^ I loved it, if it wasn't so expensive to own a horse I'd be on it. I love them!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

same here!! ive always always wanted a horse! i asked for one every birthday ,christmas, shooting star... lol my fam owns alot of land and horses but they consider horses work and thats it. when i was in 10th grade a friend of my moms would pick me up after school and drive my to her ranch 2 hours away and id do work for my lessons, id have catch, clean, feed, saddle and warm up my horse Milly every day and it was really hard! haha the lady of the Ranch, Rhonda showed me how the first time then after that i was on my own! Milly was the first horse i had trained on and saddled and caught and rode alone on. she was a 2 year old dappled bay and she was spunky and crazy! first time she bucked me off, Rhonda looked at me and laughed and said "u aint a real cowgirl til youve ate dirt a few times, now get back on!" ha it was good times! it got real cold after a few months and my parets got tired of picking me up so i couldnt go anymore :-( but it was a good learning experience! and two years later i met a cowboy named Jake and his fam owned the backside of the mountian that my family owned! different valleys but they were chasing each others cows and returning them when they got too far! that part of the mountian range was called the Big Onion and it divided Arbon valley (most of my extended fam lives or is from there) from Marsh Valley where my new boyfriends fam had lived! weird how small the world can be lol but any ways Jakes fam had 800+ cows to run and i loved helping! three 10 hr round ups every year to move the cows to dif pastures, and all that riding made me really good! plus all the extra riding and fun riding. plus they gave me a filly to raise and she was mine! i also fell in love with a stallion named smokey! id ride him bareback for hours! pure black with a white blaze and 3 white socks... long thick mane and tail, h was supposed to be racing stock but he never grew taller so they ended up gelding him. wish i could have taken him! well i dated jake for almost 3 years, he became a bull rider and a jerk and he cheated... blah blah crushed my heart, lol. three years after him i met and married my husband bryan! i dont miss jake at all but i miss his horses!! and of course jake didnt let me keep the filly i trained for 2 years :-( meanie!! haha its all good brys parent have a few horses and im hoping they will let me keep a horse there sometime soon!! lol my looong life story hahaha Babs i think we would be best friends! we love the same animals!! and id loooove to see your zoo! and i bet you'd b an awesome tour guide! same to u if u come to idaho, ill give u a tour of my zoo and some of the lands where my fam homesteaded 200 years ago


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah, getting thrown off a horse is the greatest part! I've ridden Western a couple of times, but mostly we ride English and I used to have the hardest time sitting a canter in an English saddle! I remember once we were galloping in a line when the horse in front of mine stopped suddenly; my horse crashed full speed right into the back of the one in front, which got startled and kicked out really hard, its hoof literally went inches by my head! Then my horse spooked and bolted left, bucked and ran and bucked and ran, and then I did this big epic somersault through the air and landed HARD on my back. I was so sore I couldn't ride back, my friend led the horses and we walked. I was given muslce relaxants by the doc and in about two weeks was fine, but that was by far one of the worst falls ever, yet I still look back on it fondly! :')
Seriously, next time people ask how I make friends I'm not even gonna lie, it's just going to be "Well, I joined an online forum for people who are also obsessed with their rats. . ." XD Oh, we could have an awesome time. Seriously, you visit Ireland, contact me and I'll show you ALL THE THINGS! Lmao!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

ive been wanting to go!! ive got some irish in me lol but i am 100% american which means 100% mixed haha ive got a bit of everything! ya ive met some really cool ppl on here! i think ppl with rats understand each other, we know how it is to have most ppl say ewww rats! ha oh my gosh!! i havent spilled that bad on a horse yet knocking on wood!! ive been sat on, squished, removed by tree branches ect ect... haha horse spooked by bag and crow hopped off :-/ ive never ridden english how sad huh? i mostly ride bareback these days, for one im too lazy to haul the stuff to and from the horse and to put it on correctly... lol i just catch the horse, halter it w/ lead rope, brush em down jump on and go! i actaully think its made me a better rider! ive hd to learn to post without stirrups, to hold on with my thighs, which is a AWESOME thigh workout that my fat legs need hahaha, and my center balance has improved alot!! i used to grab the horn when id run horses, but now that ive galloped bareback i use the motion of the horses and my muscles and a handful of mane to stay seated! love it! most be my native american blood! :-D if i visit Ireland u hae to come visit Idaho! ;-)


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

WOW. I am impressed! I'm in no way a natural talent when it comes to riding horses. I have to try really hard to learn everything, and I cannot post bareback, never mind gallop! If/when you come over, SHOW ME THIS! I'd love to have the opportunity. There's just not really any way for me to practice because I'm using other people's horses all the time and they don't want to risk me falling and suing them, haha!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

ha isnt it a sad world where everyone sues?? bleh! i cant post very high mind you, and i use my lower legs, calves, to squeeze and lift my butt up  ill def show you tho! i actually use my over sized chair w/ big arms to practice and i try and do a lot of inner thigh workouts, but like i said im pretty lazy hehe you'd have a blast here i can promise that! and if/when i come to Ireland you need to teach me English riding. i was really sloppy on western saddles :-/ i might have some natural talent but it doesnt look pretty lol! we need some type of rat forum vayca and meet the awesome ppl on here, if they are good ppl u kno wha i mean :-0 have u seen my photo albums on here? ive got some lovely pics of horses!  im hoping by the time my hubby can earn us some big dollars, prob when im 28ish :-( i can have land and horses! i guess i can wait four more years ;-)


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't sue for falling off a horse here  That's what those Equine Liability signs are for. Anyways...I have a horse. Very expensive. Can't even ride him right now cuz he's starting to have issues with COPD and we HAVE to get that under control. I love him anyways though, he means a lot to me because he was a gift from my former trainer that passed away.

Anyways, to get this thread back on track how is the lovely girl today?


----------

